# What kind of honey?



## thenaturalway (Jan 12, 2008)

I need some advice on type of honey to use in some recipes I find that call for it.  It doesn't specify what type and was wondering from those that use honey in their recipes what type do you use and where do you purchase it? :roll:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 13, 2008)

Use honey from the grocery store in CP soaps or you can buy honey powder from several suppliers online.  

Paul


----------



## Lane (Jan 13, 2008)

I've never had luck with honey, but I've read that it is AMAZING for CP soap.


----------



## thenaturalway (Jan 13, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Use honey from the grocery store in CP soaps or you can buy honey powder from several suppliers online.
> 
> Paul



So I guess I could you store bought honey for lip recipes and any other recipes that call for honey?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, straight of the grocery store shelf.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 13, 2008)

Try the least expensive, lightest coloured honey you can find locally.  Generic honey works as well as any major name brand.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Honey is honey, and I also buy the cheapest I can find at my local grocery store.   Look at the unit price per ounce, and if it's on sale bring your trusty calculator to figure out the unit price to get the best deal.   Remember the bigger the bottle does NOT always mean the best price.



And I also use it in my CP soap as well as my lip balm.


----------



## thenaturalway (Jan 13, 2008)

OK! Simple enough.  Thanks to all that responded.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 13, 2008)

Just remember; honey is a super heater in CP soap!  Only add 1 t. PPO to start out with.  It might turn the soap a darker colour also.  It is great in soap though!

Paul :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 13, 2008)

For label appeal, depending on your customerbase, you may want to purchase *local* honey. *Local* looks good on a sign or label.


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a friend who has honey hives...thus we do a little bartering.  
I get honey, she gets soap and pottery.  I love the barter system! k


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 15, 2008)

gallerygirl said:
			
		

> I have a friend who has honey hives...thus we do a little bartering.
> I get honey, she gets soap and pottery.  I love the barter system! k



How awesome for you!! I love to trade and do a lot of business this way with other businesses.   Do you do pottery?  I use to. Gosh do I miss it.


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah.  I teach and do seminars.  Why did you stop??  What kind of pottery did you do?   I love the entire process.  Like soaping, the whole process is rewarding.  k


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 16, 2008)

gallerygirl said:
			
		

> Yeah.  I teach and do seminars.  Why did you stop??  What kind of pottery did you do?   I love the entire process.  Like soaping, the whole process is rewarding.  k



I am a wheel girl (potter); preferring an electric wheel although I had an old wood kick wheel. I was never one for sculpting or doing free form type ceramics. I would occasionally make things using slabs of clays like cannisters. I use to use a clay called R3 that I loved.  That was about 30 years ago. It was a white clay, much like porcelain but it was easier to work with on the wheel.  I preferred the white clays better to the red clays on the wheel because they were much smoother feeling.  Some red clays could be a grainy feeling.   But I did have one red clay I loved.  I can't remember its name though. 

I too love the whole process from wedging the clay, to throwing it, to cleaning it up, deciding on if you will use a stain, carving the clay, adding more clay etc,  firing it, glazing it, the whole nine yards. I loved to see just how my glazes would come. it was a process I never got tired of. 

I stopped because I moved and had to sell my wheel. I've taken classes before at our community college just so that I could have access to the wheels, kilns, colors, etc.   I  would love to continue but time constraints on me at this time just won't allow.  I don't think it is something that I will  never not do again either. I definitely see myself throwing again.  

I love pottery and appreciate the process and the artistry that is pottery and ceramics.


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 16, 2008)

I started with a kick wheel and as my production went up I went to electric.  I mostly work with raku, which you know is typically pretty gritty.  I especially like the outdoor firings - so much more immediate than waiting for a kiln to cool down.  Ahhhhh, like opening a present everytime!    I teach wheel, sculpting and raku.  What I love the best about the trade and I think soaping is similar - you never stop learning yourself.  I learn a lot from my students.  There is a season for everything.....I am certain you will come upon the season for throwing again.  k


----------



## Michael Goonan (Feb 8, 2008)

*Use any type of honey in the store or buy a melt pour honey*

I would either buy honey from the local deli (9 times out of 10 they have them)/health food store (they usually have a large selection) or if nobody has any honey(Pooh Bear bought all the honey!!),just find an online store (CANDLES AND SUPPLIES OR CIERRA CANDLES)most likely(Ishould rephrase that-very,very likely) they sell a honey melt and pour base 8)


----------



## gbtreasures (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello everyone!  I am still here, just have been pretty quiet lately.  Is there any advantage to using honey powder instead of honey?  Vise versa?  Which do you get the most honey scent from?
Thanks.


----------



## digitalmayhem (Mar 6, 2008)

I buy local honey...  =)  awesome quality, I like dark colored best.  

You can usually get decent priced honey in a larger quantity, purchased from local farmers, at Whole Foods.


----------



## digitalmayhem (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, it keeps indefinitely, too!


gbt:  I hear honey powder works better in lotions, etc.   also, it keeps the liquid content down.


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 7, 2008)

> gbt: I hear honey powder works better in lotions, etc. also, it keeps the liquid content down.



I have heard this as well.


----------



## Bret (Mar 7, 2008)

Honey powder works better than liquid honey in powdered milk baths


----------

